# It's amazing what a trigger job can do



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Just had the trigger worked on on my Ruger M77 Mark II .300 Win Mag. I'm liking the results on this 100 yard 3-shot group.

[attachment=0:302nbv8p]0925122030.jpg[/attachment:302nbv8p]


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

what ya got it set at now? I really need to get one done on my Encore, those things are renowned for having stiff triggers.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks like it worked! Nice shooting.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thats nice! My eyes arent good enough for groups like that anymore... even on 20x hehehe


-DallanC


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Bo0YaA said:


> what ya got it set at now? I really need to get one done on my Encore, those things are renowned for having stiff triggers.


I had it lightened up to about 2.5 pounds and the creep removed. It's perfect.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Yeah, Ruger in general, and MK IIs in particular haven't been known for great triggers in the past.
Ruger is slowly coming around because the trigger on the new All-American is much better - following the Savage AccuTrigger concept.
Now if they would start fixing the pull on some of their other guns - starting with the 10/22!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Amen frisco! The standard 10/22 trigger needs some immediate improvement!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I only see one hole!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> I only see one hole!


Yeah, he must've had clean misses for the last two shots. :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I see four. Is the paper hiding one ? o-||


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

What were you charged to do that?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

A little bit of molycoat applied with a tooth pick on the trigger sear will also help out a great deal. On my rifles it dropped the pull about 1/2 lbs. each.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Al Hansen said:


> I see four. Is the paper hiding one ? o-||


Yes, the paper is hiding three shots from my muzzleloader. I was being lazy and didn't want to walk the ENTIRE 100 yards to change the paper.



Huge29 said:


> What were you charged to do that?


A "gunsmithing" friend from Wallsberg did it for me, so it was free.fifty-free  . I'm not sure what he charges, but I can find out if you are interested. He's done several of my rifles.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

If you don't mind, just curious of what the standard charge and if he needs anymore "buddies."


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Most guys charge around $50-75 depending on the model


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Bax* said:


> Most guys charge around $50-75 depending on the model


Depending on how brave (or dumb?  ) you are you can do trigger work at home. I always make sure the parts are available for purchase before I do anything permanent.  I've done quite a few and all have turned out much more usable and still safe when I was done.

[attachment=3:30q1nya4]Trigger Stuff.JPG[/attachment:30q1nya4]
[attachment=2:30q1nya4]Trigger Stuff 2.JPG[/attachment:30q1nya4]
The first two pictures are about all you need for most trigger jobs. That is a Remington 700 trigger in the picture. The little wrenches are for a Winchester 70. Those two are easy; you adjust them where you want with screws or jam nuts. Most of the others require complete disassembly and material removal and or polishing. The dental picks are to remove the factory sealant. The syringe has moly grease in it. You can buy replacement spring kits for most guns or you can buy bulk springs (shown) and make your own.

[attachment=1:30q1nya4]700 Top.JPG[/attachment:30q1nya4]
[attachment=0:30q1nya4]700 Bottom.JPG[/attachment:30q1nya4]
The dental picks are pointing to the adjustment screws on the Remington trigger. It's the only one I currently have out where it can be seen.

If you decide to try it please get good directions and be careful. :V|: 8)


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> If you don't mind, just curious of what the standard charge and if he needs anymore "buddies."


Sorry it took me so long to respond, just got back in town. His name is Dave Raby out of Wallsberg, and his phone number is (435) 654-1546. He typically charges $60 for a trigger job, some guns may be a little more.


----------

